# favoutrite MMA fighter?



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Mar 10, 2007)

i checked and i dont think this thread has been done, if it has please delete it, if not then WHY!?

who is your fave MMA fighter of all time?  why?

il start, 
mines crocop, gotta love the left head kicks!  
UFC 70 is in manchester, uk, i live a couple of hours away, i cant wait! going and seeing my favourite fighter with my own eyes fight is going to be a dream come true for me! he is such an inspiration! and he always has enourmous respect towards his oponents aswell

now yours,

chris


----------



## Raiderbeast (Mar 10, 2007)

Gotta love Randy Couture, but my favorite fighter is Andrei Arlovski.  I relate to him a little bit..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2007)

Give me chuck Liddell


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 10, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko is the best fighter in MMA.


----------



## tellner (Mar 10, 2007)

Randy Coture.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2007)

David Smyth, Rosi Sexton, Ian Butlin, Paul Jenkins, Peter Irving, Buzz Berry, James Thompson, Rob Broughton, Leigh Remedious,Dan Hardy,Aaron Karols, Tengiz Tedoradze, Marco Silva, Jean Silva, John Kavanagh, Alex Owen, Paul Daley, Paul McVeigh, John Nicholson, Mark Weir, Melvin Manhoef, James Doolan, Jason Tan, Michael Bisping and loads more. Look em up!!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Mar 10, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> David Smyth, Rosi Sexton, Ian Butlin, Paul Jenkins, Peter Irving, Buzz Berry, James Thompson, Rob Broughton, Leigh Remedious,Dan Hardy,Aaron Karols, Tengiz Tedoradze, Marco Silva, Jean Silva, John Kavanagh, Alex Owen, Paul Daley, Paul McVeigh, John Nicholson, Mark Weir, Melvin Manhoef, James Doolan, Jason Tan, Michael Bisping and loads more. Look em up!!


 

rosi sexton and micheal bisping, exelent fighters!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;745106 said:
			
		

> rosi sexton and micheal bisping, exelent fighters!


 
Yep! I didn't mention a whole load of others either lol!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2007)

Check UK fighters out here as well as Sherdog
http://www.mmauniverse.com/fighters/SS14964


----------



## gardawamtu (Mar 11, 2007)

I hate to choose just one, but I would say right now: CroCop.  I like the way he stalks down opponents and takes care of business.

After last week, though, I want to say Couture because his comeback was just awe-inspiring.  I guess I won't have to be bi-polar too long, since it looks like they will probably match up soon enough to settle my internal debate.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 12, 2007)

Was the question about the UFC?, or just MMA. to UFC, It might be Crocop for now, but as to MMA. I think Fedor is the man. He is the most dominant fighter with no draws and a 1 loss which is not really convincing. His fighting skills are awesome. Many people said that Fedor is more of a Sambo fighter that will go to the ground, but that's not true, Fedor's ability in punching is amazing, if his opponents get punched by his fast blasts, they are most of the time useless.

the toughest two fights he faced were against Mark Hunt and Mirko Crocop. Crocop's fight was his most difficult, but he dominated to win by a descision. I hope someday he joins the UFC.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Mar 12, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Was the question about the UFC?, or just MMA.


 
just MMA in general


----------



## Odin (Mar 12, 2007)

Favorite of all time I'll have to say its between Bas Rutten and Frank shamrock.

If we're talking now, its quite hard.Wanderlie Silva springs to mind, awesome fighter, I have been lucky enough to get hold of some of his early fights in Brazil when he was all but 17 and fought bare knuckle and his style was very much the same.

Shogun Rua would make the top end of my list aswel.

Its really hard to choose a favorite fighter at the minute there's just far too much good talent now a days, I almost feel bad I have missed people of the list..B.J Pen  is another favorite that springs to mind arguably pound for pound one of the best in the worldand then there is the best in the world Fedor, Cro Cop, Royce Gracie defiantly deserves a mention just for having the guts to fight in the first UFC while carrying the entire Gracie family's reputation on his shoulders and he was the runt of the family!


----------



## fd13btt (Mar 24, 2007)

it got to be_* Fedor Emelianenko, Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic, Takanori Gomi,Akihiro Gono,Minowa,Wanderlei  Silva ,Hayato Sakurai,Hidehiko Yoshida ,** Mauricio "Shogun" Rua, Georges St.  Pierre B.J. Penn 
*_


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 25, 2007)

I have always been an MMA fan, never really having a favorite fighter, until recently. I watched many events and fights through the years, taking it all in, never focussing on one fighter. Then, one night, about 2 in the morning, Warrior Nation came on tv, and I watched it. From the focussing on her, and seeing her personality and fights, I have to say my favorite fighter is Gina Carano. There was just something about her. I even find myself looking up her progress every so often, something I've never done before, and I was never a fan of women fighting. Even my mom got into cheering for her, and asking me to find footage of her-LOL! So, to be honest, using the criteria of a "fan" of someone, I will go with her.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2007)

My friend Rosi Sexton fought Gina in Las Vegas on September 15th last year!


----------



## Odin (Mar 29, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> David Smyth, Rosi Sexton, Ian Butlin, Paul Jenkins, Peter Irving, Buzz Berry, James Thompson, Rob Broughton, Leigh Remedious,Dan Hardy,Aaron Karols, Tengiz Tedoradze, Marco Silva, Jean Silva, John Kavanagh, Alex Owen, Paul Daley, Paul McVeigh, John Nicholson, Mark Weir, Melvin Manhoef, James Doolan, Jason Tan, Michael Bisping and loads more. Look em up!!


 

lol 'how to advertise cage rage 101' ( :


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Odin said:


> lol 'how to advertise cage rage 101' ( :


 
Lol, Buzz has just retired, shocked everyone.! And I should have mentioned Dave Swan, he'll sulk otherwise! i've very lucky I get to go to a lot of shows and met lots of fighters lol!

Odin, is that you on Cagewarriors by any chance?


----------



## redfang (Mar 30, 2007)

Like to watch Diego Sanchez work, Quentin Jackson, Randy Couture, Karo, n lots others. Like fighters who work to end fights, not just work for a decision.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 7, 2007)

I like Matt Hughes, he is a real gentleman and great sportsman.  Ken Shamrock is also a great sportsman.  However, my favorite would have to be "Captain America, The Natural" Randy Coutour.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Right now, I gotta say it is GSP.


----------



## The Elemental (Apr 14, 2007)

My favorite will always be Kazushi Sakuraba, his Gracie Hunter legacy got me into MMA, at the time he was like the total package of the sport. He also proved that a lot of pro wrestlers aren't completely "fake" fighters, yes he was a pro wrestler (well, more of a shoot wrestler).


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 19, 2007)

Chuck Liddel is my favorite.  I was glad that he beat Tito Ortiz.  He is going to fight Rampage soon, that should be a good fight.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Shogun (Apr 20, 2007)

BJ Penn, Karo Parisyan, Renato Sobral, the nogueira brothers, nino schembri, nick diaz, sean sherk, jeff curran, matt serra, josh koscheck, and a few others.


----------



## funnytiger (May 15, 2007)

I am a HUGE Diego Sanchez fan... shame he lost to Koscheck. I just can't stand Kos, but he has got MAD skill so...But it was a good fight. Both good fighters.

Matt Serra is awesome. GSP, Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture. 

I like some of other the young bucks who've come out of TUF. 

Who is the MMA chick who fought Leila Ali in a boxing match about a year ago? It was the last Tyson fight. She was bad as hell. 

- ft


----------



## phlaw (May 16, 2007)

I gotta give props to some of the pioneers (didn't wan't to say old timers!).

Royce Gracie
Oleg Taktarov
Marco Ruas
Tank Abbott
Patrick Smith

I really loved the forst 6 UFCs, so pretty much anyone who competed back then.

Oh, special mention for Fred Ettish!


----------



## Freestyler777 (May 16, 2007)

My favorite, believe it or not, is Dave Benetau. He was in the very early UFCs back in the mid 90's  He was a canadian paramedic who trained in judo and wrestling, and did a lot of ground n pound long before the term was even coined!

Nowadays, I like Chuck Lidell, because he is scrappy and tough, and I like Karo Parisyan, because he is a takedown artist and has tremendous aggression and movement.  

But what I would like to see is a return to ground n pound.


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2007)

Freestyler777 said:


> My favorite, believe it or not, is Dave Benetau. He was in the very early UFCs back in the mid 90's He was a canadian paramedic who trained in judo and wrestling, and did a lot of ground n pound long before the term was even coined!
> 
> Nowadays, I like Chuck Lidell, because he is scrappy and tough, and I like Karo Parisyan, because he is a takedown artist and has tremendous aggression and movement.
> 
> But what I would like to see is a return to ground n pound.


 
GnP never left here! Get yourself over to see some of our shows


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 25, 2007)

Rory Singer, 
just wait he's gonna kick Quinton Ramone Rampage's ***!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2007)

Matt Hamill (we both have hearing problems and yet have done things we were told we'd never be able to do, so him making it to MMA pros kind of strikes a chord with me )


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

I think Norifumi Yamamoto is really cool.  He's probably my favorite.  I also really like BJ Penn and Takanori Gomi.  As far as girls go, Gina Carano's cool and pretty easy on the eyes too.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 10, 2007)

I would have to go with Rampage and GSP


----------



## alhambra (Aug 16, 2007)

I also an avid fan of MMA specially the UFC fights and I have my own favorite fighters though. And some includes Silva, Franklin and my very own Couture!.
I think these 3 are the best one on UFC!


----------

